# Jazz Piano Trios



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Christian McBride’s trio 
Red Garland
Oscar Peterson
Monk
...

Looking for some great modern ones to check out!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Herbie Nichols - Complete recordings
this one is a absolute must. Nichols is, like Ellington, Monk or Shorter one of the greatest jazz composers ever.

Denny Zeitlin - Mosaic select
Zeitlin is very underrated. His trios in the early sixties combine the harmonies of Bill Evans and George Russell with the virtuosity of Bud Powell, and never in a gratuitous way.

Duke Ellington - Piano reflections
Ellington is not considered a great virtuoso but I actually prefer to listen to him, with his sense of the music than Art Tatum any day of the week.

Legendary Hasaan - The Max Roach trio feauturing the legendary Hasaan
the only one album of a very interesting figure. Something between Monk and Cecil Taylor maybe could be a way to describe him.
Dissonant, angular music but with a lot of rhythmic drive that makes it enthralling.

Jimmy Giuffre with Paul Bley and Steve Swallow - Fusion
cool jazz at its finest. Jesus Maria in particular, composed by Carla Bley is a gem.


Bill Evans and Bud Powell too obviously.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Brad Mehldau - Art of the Trio (any volume really)


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Jamie Saft, Steve Swallow, Bobby Previte - three of the most creative musicians
Steve Kuhn, Steve Swallow, Joey Baron - Lyrical and exciting
Eri Yamamoto, David Ambrosio, Ikuo Takeuchi - Yamamoto is an excellent composer and pianist. Her playing on Luc's Lantern with William Parker and Michael Thompson is also thrilling.

These are my favorite piano trios which are still active. And I love Jarret/Peacock/DeJohnette (I like the late 80s albums the most) and Evans/LaFaro/Motian trio.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Petrucciani Trio - "So What", Stuttgart 1998.

Eminent.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Ritchie Beirach, George Mraz, and Billy Hart:






The genius of Art Tatum (who Rachmaninoff and Vladimir Horowitz used to make a point of hearing in NY) with Red Callendar and Jo Jones:


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Mel Powell with Paule Quinichette and Bobby Donaldson, (From the LP Borderline in the 1954 Vanguard series)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Bobo Stenson Cantando CD on ECM


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The Bad +.........


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

Vijay Iyer/Stephane Crump/Marcus Gilmore


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks all!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

joen_cph said:


> Petrucciani Trio - "So What", Stuttgart 1998.
> 
> Eminent.


I love his smooth relaxed touch on this So What! Thanks.


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

No love for the King Cole Trio?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Bill Evans with Scott LaFaro and Paul Motian:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

AeolianStrains said:


> No love for the King Cole Trio?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Bud Powell Trio with Curly Russell and Max Roach:






Solo:


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Bley Peacock and Motian


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Matthew Shipp Trio


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Marilyn Crispell, Mark Helias, Paul Motian
_Trio M_ - Myra Melford, Mark Dresser, Matt Wilson 
Fred Hersch, Drew Gress, Tom Rainey
Tom Rainey, Mary Halvorson, Ingrid Laubrock


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I scored a couple classics second hand at my local store today. 

Oscar Peterson Trio - Night Train gatefold edition CD
Bill Evans - Waltz For Debby 20 Bit K2 Edition CD


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

John Dennis trio





King Fleming





Elmo Hope





Chris Anderson (the guy who deeply influenced Herbie Hancock and Bill Evans with his advanced harmonies)


----------

